# My First Smoke (Game)



## sqwib (Nov 30, 2016)

_My First pork butt_

_I was having my family over this weekend and wanted to smoke something, mom and dad are in their 80's and don't get out much, so I wanted to make something UNFORGETTABLE!_

_The weekend was nice it was in the upper 70's, I decided to do a pork butt, Picked up the butt at Sams, while shopping I noticed some chicken marked down as a “Managers Special” but the date was yesterday, I figured it should be OK. So I pickup the meat, tossed in the car then done some Christmas shopping for several hours then stopped at Home Depot for some Pine Bark Nuggets, got home and decided to marinate and inject the butt. Since I was doing chicken quarters also I decided on a marinade that could do both._

_Got the butt out of the car tossed it in the counter and mixed my marinade, boiled the marinade and injected the chicken first then the butt with the hot marinade. I then placed the butt alongside the chicken in a steamer pan and placed in the fridge._

_The next day I got up around 3:00am and took the chicken and butt out of the fridge to let it come up to room temperature for several hours, there was a lot of liquid that dripped out from the chicken and butt so I basted and reinjected both with the drippings._

_7:00am Fired up the smoker added my pine bark nuggets (boy do they really smoke) and got a ton of smoke going, everything was looking good, my smoker looked like a tire fire. Anyhow I put the chicken on the top rack and placed the butt underneath the chicken._

_I ran out of propane by 10:00 am and had to get more, So I headed out for propane but stopped off at a friends who needed help with some plumbing issues,._

_Anyhow by the time I got home at 3:00 pm and fired up the smoker again the meat was pretty cold and figured it would take longer to get the smoker up to temp._

_It was 5:00 and we were hungry so I pulled the chicken at an internal temp of 135°F, I like the chicken moist._

_The butt I took all the way up to 145°F. And was done at about 6pm_

_How do you think I made out?_

Lets see how good you are. How many things did I do wrong?

OK, Now it's your turn, write a fictitious tale with as many wrongdoings you can imagine and see how many folks can find!


----------



## pit of despair (Nov 30, 2016)

SQWIB,

I count 12 mistakes you made.

Teddy


----------



## redrocker65200 (Nov 30, 2016)

Lol.  I did not read the last line and thought oh my god, he killed his parents.  Lol.  Good one


----------



## carolinadoug (Nov 30, 2016)

yup - 12 it is.  Too funny


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 7, 2016)

Yep.  I make it 12.  Good one.

Gary


----------

